#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Фильм "Голливудский Будда"

## Евгений Шпагин

Голливудский Будда

«Поцелуй металла» – это история Филиппа, малоизвестного европейского продюсера, который живёт в палатке, в тени своего незаконченного дома в Брентвуде. Филипп изо всех сил пытается продать фильм, который он снял пять лет тому назад для зарубежных дистрибьюторов. Почти отчаявшись, находясь на грани выселения, он ищет духовную помощь у учителя Ачоума, буддийского гуру. Учитель Ачоум толкает его заняться буддизмом и убеждает купить дорогую металлическую скульптуру Будды. Окрылённый поддержкой его новооткрытой «религии». Филипп начинает смотреть на мир по новому. Пройдя через серию случайных событий… и некоторое очень необычное маневрирование, к нему приходит успех. Но, вскоре он обнаруживает, что не всё так как кажется…

P.S. Будте осторожны, в фильме есть сцены которые вам могут не понравиться... Мне лично фильм понравился, зацепило...

https://zona.mobi/movies/gollivudskii-budda

----------

PampKin Head (29.07.2016), Говинда (28.07.2016), Дондог (28.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2016)

----------

